# playstation 2 disk read error



## Mike9137

Has anyone had this problem: On certain games, particularly "Simpson's Skatebording" the playstation 2 system will not read the disc. Sony has offered to repair the system no charge if I mail it in. Any ideas? Thank You


----------



## colman77

Do other games work on your ps2? Might just be the disk(s). You might try a DVD doctor...I know they work on ps2 games, but I don't have one and can't vouch for their reliability in fixing games. They run about $30 at Radio Shack.

You might also try cleaning it yourself.
These directions are for dvd's, but it's the same process.

With a soft, lint-free cloth, wipe gently in only a radial direction (a straight line between the hub and the rim). Since the data is arranged circularly on the disc, the micro scratches you create when cleaning the disc (or the nasty gouge you make with the dirt you didn't see on your cleaning cloth) will cross more error correction blocks and be less likely to cause unrecoverable errors). 
Don't use canned or compressed air, which can be very cold and may thermally stress the disc. 
For stubborn dirt or gummy adhesive, use water, water with mild soap, or isopropyl alcohol. As a last resort, try peanut oil. Let it sit for about a minute before wiping it off. 
There are commercial products that clean discs and provide some protection from dust, fingerprints, and scratches. Cleaning products labeled for use on CDs work as well as those that say they are for DVDs


----------



## colman77

Do other games work on your ps2? Might just be the disk(s). You might try a DVD doctor...I know they work on ps2 games, but I don't have one and can't vouch for their reliability in fixing games. They run about $30 at Radio Shack.


----------



## Mike9137

Thanks for responding coleman77. The game is brand new, it works on a friend's system but not mine. I think Sony has a defect with the machine or they would not offer to repair it for free. I was just wonering if anyone else has had this problem.


----------



## GearType2

some of the first stocks of PS2 had problems reading blue discs and some others, Sony has offered to fix/replace these consoles(or any other showing similar symptomes) for free, so go ahead, nothing beats a new ps2 except a umm... newer ps2? heh 

But seriously, you'll get your new ps2 in a couple of days if you go ahead with it, it's fast, and free. Go ahead .


----------



## Mike9137

Thanks for responding GearType2. Do you have any documentation on Sony's problem or a web site that I could go to about this?


----------



## smile

Mike9137,
I have the same problem for my ps2. It has the disk read error on all games (new) that I have. But my games work fine in my friend's ps2. You said that Sony has offered to repair the system no charge, are you still in the warranty period?
Thanks!


----------



## Mike9137

Hi Smile,
There is no warranty expiration on this problem. I suggest that you call Sony at 1-800-345-7669. They can give you all the details.
Oddly enough, the one game that we were having problems with is now working! Good Luck.


----------



## hbic

I have had this problem. I bought my kids "Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets" for the PS2 for X-Mas. At first it played ok, with some noise from the system, so I thought my PS2 was getting worn out(it gets alot of use). However, recently I could not get it to play. When I took it out, I realized that it was one of those darned blue/purple disks that everyone has had trouble with. This is the first one Ive ever had. I called Sony, and they said, "There is no known problem with the PS2 systems." YET, if I would ship it to them, they would fix it for free and return it for free, the only thing I had to pay for was the shipping and handling to get it there. It would take 10-24 days to get it back. My question is, if the is "no known problem", how are they going to fix it? And if there is no known problem with these blue disks, why would they fix it and return it for FREE? 
Anyways, to address the title of my post. Depending on which version of the PS2 you have, you may have to install the DVD driver before the dvd player works. I dont have one of those, but the I bought a Sony PS2 dvd remote with mine, and the remote comes with the dvd driver. The dvd driver cd is the same blue/purple type cd as the games that are having issue. Yet it plays with no problem. Sony made this blue cd so, Maybe, JUST MAYBE, it isnt Sony who is at fault for this problem. Maybe it the makers of the games(other than Sony), like EA Games, that are not using the correct format on their blue cds. Or, Sony has copywrited their format language for their blue cds, and the game makers have to do their best to come up with something similiar. Either way, Im pissed off that not only did I pay 300 for the darn thing, but now I have to pay more money to have a ps2 that plays new games. Wondering if the new TombRaider release keeps getting pushed back for this reason.


----------



## hbic

AND POSSIBLY PROOF OF THIS NOT BEING A SONY ISSUE!!!
I discovered that the disk I was trying to play was too thin and was not being held in place by the magnetized guides in the drive. You can test this by trying to slightly bend the disk compared to one you are not having trouble with and seeing if it gives a bit easier. If your machine is making clicking, whirring, and grinding sounds when trying to play the blue/purple disks, that sound is of the cd slipping off the guide as it spins. Solution VERY CHEAP!!!! Using the centers of CD LABEL STICKERS (depending on the maker, you may have to carefully cut out the centers of these too), I stacked about 5 of these label center stickers and centered them over the TITLE SIDE of the disk. DO NOT STICK THEM TO THE DATA SIDE! This made it thick enough to be held in place by the guides. If you have tried cleaning your disks, the lens with a lens cleaning cd, or it has no scratches in it, try this. If you are still having a problem, you are either trying to use a PS1 game that is not compatible with PS2 backwards technology(there are about 10 PS1 games that wont work in the PS2), or there is a very deep scratch or the disk is otherwise damaged beyond repair. DO NOT OPEN THE CASE OF YOUR PS2 EVER. NOT ONLY WILL YOU VOID THE SONY WARRANTY BUT, IF YOU EVER DO NEED REPAIRS TO THE SYSTEM, SONY OR ANY OTHER REPAIR SERVICE WILL CHARGE YOU MORE FOR HAVING OPENED IT. BE ABSOLUTELY SURE YOU DO NOT DAMAGE THE WARRANTY STICKER ON YOUR SYSTEM, EVEN IF YOU DONT OPEN IT. THIS TOO WILL VOID IT. ALSO, OPENING THE PS2 OR ANY OTHER CD PLAYER WITH THE POWER ATTACHED COULD CAUSE YOU TO BE EXPOSED TO LASER RADIATION IF YOU LOOK INTO THE LASER LIGHT AND BLIND YOU!!! Anyone having this problem, try my suggestion and email me and let me know if it worked for you. Good Luck!!!


----------



## mike870

I will tell you I have been having problems with my PS2 for months now but after I blowed some compressed air in the cd tray and stood my ps2 on its sides, its been working fine.
It wouldn't read the blue discs before.

hope this helps you out.


Mike


----------



## w1rww

Had the same problem with reading blue disks as well as the system will no longer read DVD's or DVD based games. Cleaned the heads with a DVD/CD cleaner and it worked for a couple of months and stopped again this past weekend. Found several threads on other sites indicating that if you contact Sony customer support and verify that: (1) you ran thru diagnostic mode (Page 9 in manual), you CD/DVD's work in another machine and aren't damaged, they'll fix it for free. 

Contacted Sony yesterday, shipped the system to them in PA, and they are "waiving" the repair charges. There explaination is that since they aren't sure what's causing the problem with my system, they won't charge me for the repair. Shipping charges where $18.00 for UPS ground. It will probably take approx. 3 - 4 weeks to get the system back, but that's a huge savings over buying a new one or trading it in at EB Games for a new / refurbished one. They also will reinstate the 90 day warranty as well.

Update: 1-March-2003 -- Got the playstation back from Sony repair in PA and everything works wonderful. Only repair info. on the workorder was that the "optics" were replaced. Same machine, model, and serial number.


----------



## silverorb

i started to observe this problem first with my DvDs--i would buy them-come home try to watch them and bam...error--thought it was the dvds for the longest time, cause i would return them and the new one would work....then after about 6 months none of my dvds would work..not a one--

and recently 3 months later my games are slowly poping up with that msg...its just a matter of time b4 none of my games work---

there is thousands of ppl with this problem--i think a recall is in order-


----------



## hbic

Clean the disks and the laser lens, I think youll find your machine will work like new again. DUH!


----------



## silverorb

ahh no...excuss me my friend...cleaning is the FIRST step in troubleshooting--i have tried repeatedly--all this clean disk crap is bs--i dont think i need to clean a brand spanking new cd right out of the package--i have contacted sony and they are aware of the problem...sooo.. hmm.. how does it go.....duh-if you dont have anything intelligent to say, dont say anything at all


----------



## loslore

Hello all! I have had this problem with blue disks and others. I read thru this forum and someone mentioned putting on CD/DVD labels on the topside of the disks to thicken them. I tried this with one CLEAR memorex label - which enables you to still see the top of the game's label, and it worked like a charm!!! I highly suggest picking up these labels, they are great for labelling cds, and now they have a 2nd purpose! 

(i am not a memorex rep!)


----------



## Quickfix

I believe the theory that game makers are making disks too thin. Recently bought copy of "Half Life", the game made a grinding noise and would not play. We brought it back and got another copy and had same problem (both were brand new) . We put 2 pieces of scotch tape on both sides of disk near hole and it works like a charm because the disk was too thin for the playstation to grab and spin.


----------



## jamiealbiez

About a year ago i got sony to fix my Playstation 2 for $180.00 but now it stopped working again. Every time I turn on the system it says disk read error and im unable to play DVD's or games. Now sony is fixing the Playstation for free after i payed $180.00 and waited 6 weeks to get mine back. I got totally ripped off because it was wasn't even my fault it broke. Does anyone know how to fix the disk read error problem without sending it back the rip off sony company


----------



## SugaRawks

My Ps2 started breaking aftre only having it for less than a year, it wouldn't play Street, GT3, and a few others.. Last June I sent my first PS2 to get fixed by sony, it was free and all I had to do was pay for shipping, it took forever to finally get it sent back, and when I did it worked great and I was extreamly happy, well about almost 5 months later it started saying disk read error again, which sucked cuz I had just bought Contra and it wasn't playing it. I vaccum my PS2 so it's not too dusty. Well after my Ps2 started f**kin up again I bought my brothers and he had only had it for about 4 months. I've had his for almost 3 and it is now saying disk read error and making a clicking messed up sounding noise. It was playing my Moratal Komabat perfectly for like a week and now it won't play for **** and my games work on like 4 friends PS2. I know it dosn't matter if it stands or lay because my first one stayed laying flat and my second one stands and they both suck. Do you guys think that there is a problem because you play it for a long time because I play it for hours at a time, and most of my friends play it just here and there for like 2-3 hours at the most, and when I get a new game I'll play everyday for like 8 hours. But I used to do this with my regular playstation. All I know is that everyone would say it's dustly ect ect ect and I don't think that is it I think That there was a big screw up with them and they are defected... And well that's all I have to say.. buh-bye** kRista


----------



## stretch00101

I bought My PS2 The first day it was availible and have played uncountable games, for an insane amount of hours. (latley my favorite is Dark Cloud)

The first problem I noticed was that it would not play any of my Plastation games, ( and I know that some do not work but 15 out of 16 games would either display Disk Read Error or Please Insirt A Playstation Formatted Disk, or some crap) .

Later it was DVD movies that did not work and the Playstation games would etc. etc. etc...

I think that overuse causes various parts to overheat.

Or could it be a virus transfered via video store rental places (without there consent of course) [ya sure]


----------



## Malvado69

Can anybody help me I have a version 4 ps2, like 5 months after I bought it it started doing the dre thing first it would only do it with some dvd games then regular dvd movies started doing it. I called sony and they said if i didnt have warrenty they cant do anything, so i tried all kinds of things first I cleaned it with a lens cleaner that worked for about 2 months then that wouldnt help it. Since i didnt have any warrenty i tought i would disassemble it and try cleaning the laser lens with alcahol this aslo work for about 2 months. after this nothing else would work. So i used compresed air to clean it out. After this The worst happend most of my games didnt work and it wasnt s certain type. some dvd some dvd movies and some music cd's. I dont know what to do. they only thing I have'nt tried is adjusting the voltage and thats because I read that you should only do it if you ps2 doesnt play NO DVD's or NO CD. does anybody know what do to.


----------



## Ziander

hey can anyone tell me what is the email for sony, so that i may talk to them about my ps2 disk read error or is there a phone number that i may call? any help would be appreciated


----------



## xgamz

You're going to be surprised when you find out how easy this is. Read the instructions all the way through before you attempt the repair just so you'll be familiar with the entire process. First take off the outer cover of you PS2. If you haven't done this before, you will have to remove all the screw covers from the bottom of the unit, both plastic and rubber, these will be the only screws you will have to remove in order to take off the outer cover.



To remove the outer cover, lift up from the rear of the unit and pull towards the front in order to clear the controller jacks and the eject/close buttons. As you remove the outer cover you will notice a small metallic ribbon cable inside the machine leading to the eject/close and reset buttons on the front of the unit, this cable is usually taped to the top of the disc tray. This cable is not a sensitive as it appears; just remove the tape holding the ribbon cable. Once the outer cover is off you need to remove the cover to the disc tray, this will require a rather small phillips screwdriver (I've seen a few that use a standard slotted screw). Now that the tray cover is off, the first thing to do is to clean the laser eye. All you will need is a Q-Tip dipped in alcohol. Just swab the eye a few times and allow it to dry on its own, making sure that no lint was left behind from the Q-Tip.



After the cover is off of the disk tray and the laser has been cleaned you will need to plug the unit back in, (The unit needs to be hooked up to a TV as well to test it while you have it open. You should have a DVD, a game disk with a silver or gold back and one with a purple back in order to fine tune the system to play all three.) It will be necessary to have the unit powered up to perform the repair. Press the eject button so that the tray slides forward exposing the undercarriage. At the back of the unit you should see a small white, geared wheel about the size of a quarter. This little ******* is the cause of all your problems.



This wheel changes the angle in which the disk is held. You will notice that there is a small metal tab that holds the wheel in place. Take a felt-tip marker and mark the point on the wheel that meets the tab. That way you will always know the original position that the wheel was in. Now that the orig. position has been marked, feel free to spin the wheel for a few full rotations in order to see how it changes the angle. It will only alter the angle a few degrees before it goes back to zero, after it reaches the maximum angle it will go back to flat after each full rotation. Once you've toyed with it to see how it works, put the wheel back to the original position that you have marked. Then advance the wheel about 1/8 of a turn and place the disk tray cover back on top of the disk tray. (You will not need to screw the tray cover back down in order to test the machine; you will only need to hold down the cover with your fingers while trying to load/test a disk) Now place a DVD in the tray and press the eject/close button in order to close the tray and load the DVD (hold down the cover as explained above). Wait to see if the DVD loads, you may have to use the browser in order to load each disk you test. If the DVD loads, eject it and load a silver backed disk, if that loads try a purple backed disk. If all three loaded successfully, congratulations you're finished. If not, remove the tray cover, eject the disk and advance the wheel another 1/8 turn and repeat the process. It just a matter of finding an angle that will facilitate the operation of all three types of disks. Once you've found the proper angle and the system is operating to its full potential, close it up and let'er rip. I also do not recommend placing the PS2 on its side once you have fixed it. Although Sony says they recommend it in the owner manual, I have since seen internal Sony documents retracting the statement and attributing many malfunctions to storing and operating the unit on its side. Keep it flat at all times.



Let me know how it goes or if you are having any problems with the instructions. I have fixed dozens of units with "Disk Read Error" and this has always done the trick


----------



## xgamz

You're going to be surprised when you find out how easy this is. Read the instructions all the way through before you attempt the repair just so you'll be familiar with the entire process. First take off the outer cover of you PS2. If you haven't done this before, you will have to remove all the screw covers from the bottom of the unit, both plastic and rubber, these will be the only screws you will have to remove in order to take off the outer cover.



To remove the outer cover, lift up from the rear of the unit and pull towards the front in order to clear the controller jacks and the eject/close buttons. As you remove the outer cover you will notice a small metallic ribbon cable inside the machine leading to the eject/close and reset buttons on the front of the unit, this cable is usually taped to the top of the disc tray. This cable is not a sensitive as it appears; just remove the tape holding the ribbon cable. Once the outer cover is off you need to remove the cover to the disc tray, this will require a rather small phillips screwdriver (I've seen a few that use a standard slotted screw). Now that the tray cover is off, the first thing to do is to clean the laser eye. All you will need is a Q-Tip dipped in alcohol. Just swab the eye a few times and allow it to dry on its own, making sure that no lint was left behind from the Q-Tip.



After the cover is off of the disk tray and the laser has been cleaned you will need to plug the unit back in, (The unit needs to be hooked up to a TV as well to test it while you have it open. You should have a DVD, a game disk with a silver or gold back and one with a purple back in order to fine tune the system to play all three.) It will be necessary to have the unit powered up to perform the repair. Press the eject button so that the tray slides forward exposing the undercarriage. At the back of the unit you should see a small white, geared wheel about the size of a quarter. This little ******* is the cause of all your problems.



This wheel changes the angle in which the disk is held. You will notice that there is a small metal tab that holds the wheel in place. Take a felt-tip marker and mark the point on the wheel that meets the tab. That way you will always know the original position that the wheel was in. Now that the orig. position has been marked, feel free to spin the wheel for a few full rotations in order to see how it changes the angle. It will only alter the angle a few degrees before it goes back to zero, after it reaches the maximum angle it will go back to flat after each full rotation. Once you've toyed with it to see how it works, put the wheel back to the original position that you have marked. Then advance the wheel about 1/8 of a turn and place the disk tray cover back on top of the disk tray. (You will not need to screw the tray cover back down in order to test the machine; you will only need to hold down the cover with your fingers while trying to load/test a disk) Now place a DVD in the tray and press the eject/close button in order to close the tray and load the DVD (hold down the cover as explained above). Wait to see if the DVD loads, you may have to use the browser in order to load each disk you test. If the DVD loads, eject it and load a silver backed disk, if that loads try a purple backed disk. If all three loaded successfully, congratulations you're finished. If not, remove the tray cover, eject the disk and advance the wheel another 1/8 turn and repeat the process. It just a matter of finding an angle that will facilitate the operation of all three types of disks. Once you've found the proper angle and the system is operating to its full potential, close it up and let'er rip. I also do not recommend placing the PS2 on its side once you have fixed it. Although Sony says they recommend it in the owner manual, I have since seen internal Sony documents retracting the statement and attributing many malfunctions to storing and operating the unit on its side. Keep it flat at all times.



Let me know how it goes or if you are having any problems with the instructions. I have fixed dozens of units with "Disk Read Error" and this has always done the trick


----------



## pan_theon

YOU'RE A GENIUS.


----------



## king_02891

i used youre instructions on how to fix my ps2 and it toatally was pure genuis. i did exactly as you said and now my ps2 works like a charm. the problem was the white thing so i turned it 1/8 a turn and bam! it works. It played dvd, ps2 games, ps1 games, and even cds. the funny thing was i thouht it wouldnt read a disc with 1 scratch on it. it even played a cd that had totally a lot of scratchs.
thank you so much.now i can finally play my ps2 without being charged money.
once again THANK YOU!!!!
sincerely steve


----------



## Malvado69

Hey man I tried what you said but it still doesn't work. Do you know anything else I can do. Later.


----------



## collie

im so pissed of with my ps2 if i had the balls 2 i`d smash the **** outta it but i cant lol,so i took it upon myself and open it up and at the moment im adjusting the voltage for the cd and dvd,so far no luck,at one point it actuall did read the disc,i nearlly cam with excitment so i clicked on the disc icon then what comes up??the ****in "insert a playstation 2 game"screen came up i lost it,i cant believe i paid so much money for a "top of the range"games console,its not reading any of my games blue cd`s or not.
i was thinking of sending it back to sony but im in ireland so it would probably cost a bomb,any1 help me out?
i cleaned the lens,cleaned all the dust out that i could see,it is making that whipping/chucking sound,would it be that the lens is`nt moving at all?at the moment i have it apart andeep on adjusting the voltage,it shocked me twice already lol,it was pluged out so it was`nt 2 bad,any help would be great,thanks


----------



## intoodeep

hi folks im new to this forum
but ive been reading all over the internet about this problem
so i decided to register here to post what really werks !!
my whole family is/are online gamers we have all the latest systems most recently is gameboy advanced sp my son has about 50 nearest to count ps2 games and none yes NONE of them werk now .so i went online been doin alot of reading
we put about 4 stacks of tape around the edge of the center of the label side of socom us navy seals inserted it & BAMM! tested about 10 others so far & yes now they all werk .just to let you all know the tape thing isnt bs. 
i also read about cd labels that seams a little more neater but all i had in the house was the scotch see through tape.

note: when i put the tape around the edges od center i made a square around the center whole . {label side} with the edge of the tape about 1/8 th of an inch away from the center , about 4 layers or more.


----------



## collie

i`ve been at it 4 hours now but i think im getin sumwhere,now when i click x at the browser screen it actually read that the disc was there so it definitly has got 2 be where it should be by means of voltage.
when i clicked on the disc ison(gold disc icon)it either brings me back to the insert p2s game or it takes me back to the screen with the memory card on 1 side and the disc on the other.
i dont know which way 2 go with the screws higher lower im just guessin but i think im close


----------



## foxymomma

OOOOOkay - So, I spent about an hour trying out the lengthy process of turning the little wheel thinger and trying disk after disk. So far, I've gotten 1 to work that didn't before. However, I've got about half a dozen more or so that do NOT work. And, of course, those that DO work are those I have NO interest in playing whatsoever.

Also, the DVD's won't play anymore. Even though a few of the games will.

I'm going to make an attempt at the whole tape thing - except that I HAVE NO TAPE (except brown packing tape - LoL). All I know is I'm terribly depressed and bummed out over this whole stupid PS2 deal. My husband and I got The Sims for the darn thing about 6 weeks ago. It played perfectly fine for about 2 weeks or so, and hasn't worked since. Neither of our golf games work (Hot Shots 2 & Swing Away). Those are really the only ones I want to play. (Test Drive, Frontline, and 2 others are fine.)

If anyone has any FURTHER suggestions (aside from buying a new system or sending THIS one in to stupid Sony) I'd GREATLY appreciate it. I'm ready to rip my hair out over here!!!!!!


----------



## collie

if had the exact problem with my sims game.
worked perfect the 1st 3-4 days then it slowly started 2 freeze,the sound would start 2 lag behind and the most annoyin thing was that when your sim got changed and the curtain came up it would freeze but the time kept on going,then it just didnt even read the disc,but as i said b4 i think im gettin close 2 fixin it,i opened the little piece of **** up,its amazing what the ps2 can do 2 u,i thought i would be cool with it not workin but its so boring sum times with out it,plus the fact that it does`nt make sense as 2 why it is not workin,but i`ll keep at it.


----------



## collie

now i am adjustin the angle and it so far only seems to read dvd but when it go`s 2 load it it makes that clickin/grinding sound and says it is unable 2 read disc,i know that my voltages 4 both cd/dvd are not set they way they should b i think anyways so you lads or girls have any advice as 2 what i should do bout the voltage,theres no point in messing with the angle if the voltage is outta wack.


----------



## foxymomma

I never had a problem with it freezing up at all. (Not on PS2, anyway.) Just worked one day, didn't the next. Same as the other games. Right now, the only games that work are Gran Turismo (got it working last night), Medal of Honor Frontline, Test Drive, and one other I could give a rat's butt about.

Going to just go buy a new one today. Sick of this crapola.


----------



## intoodeep

if you are tryin the angle adjustment & have been at it for a long time the best thing to do is let your system cool down ..if you have the cover off of the system for a long period of time it will overheat very quickly .. because the cover is what keeps the fan blowing on the heating coils .. with the cover off it cant keep it cool !! so let your system cool down for a while them come back & try again you will be suprised from the results !! my son is playing his now 
ill take a pic later & try to post it where our setting is on the angle gear !! 



read up ^ youll see we had the same prob 
dvd's would play but no games would. everything is werkin fine now !!


----------



## foxymomma

. . . OR CD's, OR new ps2 games, or old ps2 games, or ps games (other than the four named before). And that is after having let it sit all last night and today. Tried again this afternoon and still nothing. Hubby had me buy a new one. I'm keeping the directions, however, for adjustment, since it sounds like I'll end up needing them at some point again, I'm sure. He kept trying before to talk me into us getting an X-box or Game Cube. Told him no 'cuz we've got all these games we love and wouldn't be able to play on there. Guess it wouldn't have mattered. We haven't been able to play them anyway - LoL.


----------



## collie

plz i need all the help and advice i an get so far no joy,i personaly thinks it the voltage if i stayed away from it i dont think i`d have the trouble im havin with it. i think the angle is helping some it detects the dvd but not the games i click on the cd icon 4 the dvd and it brings me back to said screen,the angle is fairly angled and i`d say its gonna reset in a few more clicks,i got silver,blue games but they dont work at all,once the red led light on me control pad game on i thought i had it gggrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## xgamz

Voltage adjustments rarely fix anything; I've found it to be more of a red herring than a repair. I've recently come to find out that with some of the latest versions of the PS2 the white gear will readjust itself after every startup. So some people have been able to adjust it but as soon as they power the unit off/on it goes back to the default setting. If you think you may have one of these versions, mark the setting on the wheel that works for you, if after cycling the power it starts to fail again, check to see if the wheel position has changed. Although I haven't yet been able to find one of these units, I have spoken to a few people that can confirm their existence. I am currently trying to get a hold of one to find a way around this problem. Until then I tentatively, very tentatively, suggest trying to find a way to prevent the unit from being able to alter the disk angle automatically. But since I haven't tested a way to disable this function I can't recommend doing it unless you're very confident in your abilities.


----------



## Tsurugi

All I can say is, "What the f---?" 

Sony has already screwed you over, and you go out and buy a new one which is probably going to end up doing the same thing? My brother just bought his second one, and a friend of mine is planning on doing the same when his finally goes completely.

Sony is selling a substandard piece of garbage, and by buying -multiple pieces- of this garbage, we're telling them, "Hey, it's all right that you sell me crap! So long as your games are good for the whole 3 months I can play them!" 

I mean come on... They sold you s--- twice now. All you're doing is making them more money and keeping them at the top of the gaming foodchain. A place they obviously don't deserve. 

Yes, Sony has some of the best games on the market right now. It's true. But I would much rather just go without playing those games than give me money to a snake of a company which will do any and everything in it's power to keep from fixing a problem it knows good and well is cause by their own faulty design.

If Sony cared a lick about their customers they would have recalled their old unit ages ago and issued free replacements. And the problems would be fully corrected in the new units.

Also, a friend has problems with box his PS2 and Xbox. Microsoft picked up the shipping and has a complete, new system at his door in three days. He was waiting a month for Sony to get back to him with a system that was dead again in three months. 

Everyone who buys a PS2 is putting their wallet into the hands of a pickpocket before he can find a way to just snatch it from you. I'll be keeping my wallet to myself, thank you very much.

Tsu


----------



## microvillage

I have the dreaded dre....also 
I read in another forum that the LG/Hitachi 16x DVD-Rom 
Drive laser/lens retrofits perfectly into a PS2 can any one verify this?


----------



## demons_paw

if your game has a few scratches on it, it is something wrong with your game if it doesn't load. my ps2 has bouts of DRE every once in a while but sooometimes i can get my ****** up tekken 4 to work on it,maybe i could show you guys a picture of it but i wore myself out registering as a member.tekken 4 has lush graphics and even realistic water in it, and it plays with HALF the DVDr covered with scratches and marks. this does not mean you should abuse your games but still keep them in good condition. also, what should you do if your lens is gently scratched???


----------



## demons_paw

what should i do? i dont wanna send it to sony! they might say i abused it cuz hardcore gaming has it's wear and tear (about 350 hours of final fantasies) and you CAN "wash" the lens by sticking qtips into the system .MUST BE DONE WITH POWER OFF. it won't reach, but put it in a straw or some kinda tube that can wedge past the disc tray. move it around in the light (calm down, you'll see it if you move your head out of the way) and massage the lens. badda-boom badda-bing you just defeated the warranty contract (YOU CLEANED YOUR LENS WITHOUT OPENING YOUR PS2! TAKE THAT YOU CHEAP ******** IN SONY!)they may still say something about your (tampering though)


p.s., those bendy straws might not do and you'll need alcohol. also, the disc tray must be halfway open for this, and my baby brother ****** up my lens.


----------



## demons_paw

the other way is to ...... you see that thing that holds the tray in place so it comes straight out? it is a white peg visible by tilting your PS2 intto the light (without it open) it is under the disc tray and it determines your mechanism change... dealy. OK its like this if you close it all the way and if you altered your disc tray like me you will be able to see what is going on when you close it all the way. it might be off scale from wear and tear giving it slack. fix this slack(looseness) by ....get ready, you stick a metal object in the machine behind the peg and hold it there firmly while it closesBUT YOU MUST PULL IT OUT AS LATE AS POSSIBLE. your PS2 IF you tried this and everything else and the lens isn't messed up then your PS2 will kick it's butt back into high gear and work. mine is 2 years old and still plays a F***** up tekken 4, and considerably scratched GTA3. PS, YOU "MODIFY" IT BY PULLING OFF THE FRONT OF THE DISC TRAY (PS2 LOGO)


----------



## pinkston

Do disk read errors happen a lot on new games because i just got splinter cell and slugfest 20-04 and they both aren't working.


----------



## MrDre2U

*I have been adjusting this lil wheel for some time now and even that don't work any more, so guys and girls, don't get ya hopes up to long because even that will fail after awhile*


----------



## MrDre2U

* OK, I HAVE CLEANED THE LASER, TRIED TO ADJUST THE WHITE WHEEL AND EVEN THE VOLTAGE, FOR SO STRANGE REASON THE BLUE GAMES ARE RUNNING GREAT NOW, THEY DON'T EVEN TOUCH THE BROWSER SCREEN NOW BUT THE SILVER DISC DON'T DO ANYTHING, THEY WILL START TO LOAD THEN AFTER A MINUTE OR SO, IT JUST STOPS. THE WHELL WON'T TURN OR ANYTHING. WHEN I TYR TO ADJUST THE WHITE WHEEL, I SEE THAT IT ALWAYS ENDS UP RIGHT BACK IN THE ORIGINAL POSITION IT STARTED IN. I HAVE HAD IT WITH THIS PS2 CRAP. EVEN THOUGH I LIKE THE GAMES SONY PUT OUT, I THINK I'M GONNA HAVE TO MOVE OVER TO THAT X-BOX THING 

VERY UNHAPPY SOON TO BE EX PS2 OWNER*


----------



## w_kothlow

Call sony and have one of their techs walk you through how to realign the laser. sometimes after a while of use the laser will be slightly out of place.


----------



## MrDre2U

* Hey guys, just wanna let some of you know that you might not need to go buy a laser all the time. Most of the time it's the spinner craddle holder that needs to be replaced. It's that little white thing on top of the hood when you open the top of the PS2 that holds the dvd in place. Now listen to this, you can find that peice for $15 or so. Yup that's right! A stinking lil 15 bucks. I know everyone is not rich so I just thought I would share that infor with the rest of my pissed off PS2 family. Try it and let me know if it works for you.*


----------



## w-30Tx

if you dont clean the lens and remove the dust, ur ps2 is likely 2 fail, mins stopped reading disks, as soon as i got that message, cleaned it and it has been working fine, it is almost 3 years old.
also dont drop it, this can cause misalignment, my friend had 2 turn his sideways and upside down after he opened it up 4 it 2 work. the ps2 are weak machines, they break easy, and it is the 
same thing, disk read error, but with a little tlc, it can last.

and keep those disks clean.


----------



## charly

Hi! I am new to this forum. I ended up here after buying Harry Potter Chamber of Secrets for my PS2 & it wouldn't work. Kept coming up disk read error even though it's brand new. But all my other games worked for my PS2 (even other blue cds). So I tried the tape suggestion around the hole about 4 layers of tape on the LABEL side & it worked. I used Scotch Clear Packaging tape cause that's all I had but I cut it small so it would fit. And now the game works perfectly without any weird grinding noises. Give it a try, you have nothing to lose & if it doesn't work you can always peel the tape off the game. LOL. Later.


----------



## dragster03

hello im dragster i have to ask you an important question 

my ps2 only plays the blue backed discs and not the new games which a dvd thing to work them also i cant ploay dvds CAN YOU HELP ME email me at [email protected]


----------



## PS2Lover

Hello Everyone im new here and yes im a victim of that ******* ps2 disk read error crap i tried that guys method of spinning the white wheel i tried it as best as i could but it did nothing i get to play Tony Hawk, Metal Gear Solid 2, WWE Smackdown, GTA3, and GTA4 Vice City, but never could play Silent Scope, or Roller Coaster game now all i did was just blew the hell out of the disk tray i just kept blowing into it even put it right by my fan and turned it on high then when the screen went on i went and turned on Diagnosis after that Silent Scope was playable, so was Roller Coaster hell right after I turned it on i went right to the game without going to the browser still i cant get South Park Luv Shack to read and my friends reads it but oh well try my advice if u didnt have it might make it easier then taking it apart and cleaning it otherwise just grab a hammer and smash the **** out of it LOL Peace!!


----------



## toomuchwork

Muuhahahahahahahahahaha.

Look at all of you, trying to fix the disk read error. but you dont realize that the answer is right under your noses. many of you say that the games you are having trouble with work on your friends ps2s. well then,there is an easy way to fix that. since it workson your friends ps2, then make that ps2 yours. just replace it with your not so functional one. i did that about 3 months ago with one of my friends who rarely used her ps2 and now "mine" now works like a charm and "hers" is now getting the disk read errors. Now, excuse me while i partake in some evil laughter.

Muuuhaahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha. muuuhahahahahahahahahahhaha. MUUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!


----------



## Dark220

im having some major problems with my Ps2, i ve had it since X- mas of 2001 and its been working fine. i just got a new game (non- blue disk) and it doesnt play. then i try a new psx game and it works fine. then i try a old ps2 game and it works fine. im also having the same problems with DVDs, what should i do?


----------



## PS2Lover

ok Dark220 I'm here cause I want to try, and help as best as I can Now the answer to this you have to listen to how im saying this you should know that lasers read ur cds inside right? Well the PS2 has 2 lasers 1 that reads blue cds, and dvds, while the other reads ps1, and others.
The Answer you can do I'm also warning you if you never did this before have someone help or you could damage or destroy ur ps2, and I don't want to be the one that's responsiable I was left with no options so I did this.
Open up the PS2, and grab some water, or some Isoprocyl Alchol w/e I can't spell those words anyways just open up your ps2, and then when you open it up you will see a disc drive cover on with 4 very very small screws so have a small screwdriver to take those out, and when u open that up you will see a laser lens, now this is all i did dip a Q-Tip in the alcohol there i think i spelt it right anways just dip the Q-Tip then in the alcohol, and gently, and i mean gently swab the Q-Tip around the lens, and make sure that there isn't too much alcohol in the Q-Tip just dont let it drip when u start the process, there's another lens im still trying to find out what to clean, but this is what I did to clean it, and it reads all my games so far, by the way this site might help you out more just type in PS2 DRE like on here, and it will tell lots of topics, and ways to deal with em here http://www.network54.com/Hide/Forum/47455?it=15

P.S. If dark you decide to do what I say there should be either 8 or 10 little square pads on the bottom of your ps2 just flick those off, with a flat screw driver or butter knife, and take em out there will be short ones, and long ones, screws to take out I mean> anyways besure as I said to put them back in the right order you can damage the circuit boards by tring to put a long screw where it shouldn't be like i said go to this site, and see if it helps more, I think i just made it worse for you, but if u try my way, and it works glad i could help ya


----------



## Dark220

Thanks alot ill go and try that, because nothing else works:up:


----------



## Dark220

I did it and now it works fine for both Ps2 and DVD thnx a bunch:up: :up: :up: :up: thnx thnx thnx thnx thnx thnx thnx thnx thnx thnx thnx thnx thnx thnx thnx thnx thnx thnx


----------



## PS2Lover

No Problem Dark I'm Just happy I could help I'm also glad to know that your ps2 didnt get damaged or ruined, and the best of luck with your games have fun


----------



## RedHotSniper

iv got the same problem. I called sony they told me the same thing..... send it in and we will fix it for free. but i was reading a magazine and came across this section that said sumthin like flip it and i read it. turns out that when u stick a cd into ur ps2 and turn off the power "flip"the ps2 on to the top part so the ps2 is up-side-down and turn it back on and then go to the memory card and cd screen the disk should work now. (if u get disk read errors) so i tried it and it work only for some of my ps2 games, havent tried all and i have the same problem with my DVDs but those didnt work still even after doin that. you could try it, but it might only work with some certin models and there really hasnt been know damage for doin this. hope this helps


----------



## Dark220

Now i have another problem with the same game and im sure its the cd or somethings out of place in the PS2. in certain levels (4) on the game it stops and makes whirring noises and then a clicking sound that repeats itself over and over. i really want it to work so i can play those levels, mostly because the last level (end of game) is one of those levels. if anyone has any advice or ideas please right back, thnx.


----------



## RedHotSniper

wow Dark seems like u should just get a new ps2 all together, i get sum clciking sounds but i ca still play my game but most of the time when the clicking occurs (rarely) it has a disk read error. all when my cd tray pops out and goes back in, it grinds.... i think its a bit loose or outta place or sumthin, i think m gunna look at that 2day....


----------



## PS2Lover

We'll Dark I'm sorry to hear your having problems with your ps2 again, when I can I will post a website that might help you out, but what I will say is just information if your hear rumbling, and clicking noises in the ps2 when your game is playign its the sound of your gear inside the system hitting the disc, see your ps2 laser as you noticed went up, and down if it's really dirty or not functioning your gonna hear it hitting the gear the gear then will hit at your disc I dont know If im right or not, what im saying is when i can get this website dark i'm trying to find it, but what you might have to is increase the voltage in the laser this webiste will tell you how, cause i don't as soon as i find ill post it, but what I do know about increaseing voltage is that's the dangerous thing, not health wise, but you can kill your ps2 laser it will burn out forever it could work for a good week then die out forever so becareful otherwise best of luck with yoru games any other questons just ask me ill try, and help more just need to find that webiste for ya


----------



## Dark220

thnx for all you've done so far its been nice talking to ya for advice ill look around too for some other websites that may be able to help or i might take RedHotSniper's advice and get a new one altogether but im grateful for all you've done, thnx:up:


----------



## SCEA

Hi

I work for SCEA Tech Support and just would like to say:

Open the case and replace parts or tweak the settings and you run the risk of being stuck with a $200-$400 paper weight.

Meaning, if you open you case and try and fix it yourself then find out you need to send it in, SCEA reserves the right to decline to fix your system. Once you replace parts, it's no longer considered a Ps2.

If your having a DRE - Disk Read Error do the following:

A) CLEAN YOUR GAMES

B) Vacuum out the back vent where the fan is, use a standard vacuum with a hose extention, Canned Air just blows the dust/lint around then it settles.

C) Run Auto Diagnosis 
1. Turn on the Ps2 without a game
2. from the main menu (system config/Browser) press the triangle button.
3. highlight the console option
4. press the triangle button again
5. press the X button
6. highlight ON
7. press X again
8. press the O button 2-3 times until you back at the (system config/browser) menu 
9. insert a game or movie that has NOT been working and do not reset the system
10. press the X button
11. it will either show a picture of a disk or simply say reading disk until eventually you see Disk read Error

If you have tried the above and still get a Disk Read Error, please take advantage of the great deal that Sony is offering to fix Disk Read Errors at no cost to you, the only thing you do pay of course is the shipping to a sony tech center.

Click the link below for a direct link to playstations support:

Playstation Repair Support


----------



## crapppleboy

The problem with the blue disks are that they are thinner than the regular. The mount that the PS2 uses can't get a good grip on them to spin them so you have to make the middle (at the outer edges of the center hole) thicker. I put two 37 cent SELF ADHESIVE us staps on either side of the hole directly accross from eachother so the disk will remain balanced and BOOM WORKS LIKE A CHAMP. I have done this to about 10 of my blue disks with 100% success.


----------



## colman77

that's all it takes?? 2 STAMPS???? I've spent so much time trying to fix my ps2, and all I've needed to do is put stamps on my games????? I almost wish you hadn't posted that.


----------



## Sigiathatch

i was wondering how i could clean my lense because i have been having the same problems, none of my games work they just quit working, i was wondering if anyone could give me contact #'s or some "home remedy;s" thanks for any help


----------



## silverorb

The best remedy I used was call sony--they were VERY nice about it--just a quick troubleshooting walkthroughs--then you send it to them and get a whole new console and warranty...free of charge---you can clean all you want it will not help


----------



## Sigiathatch

what is the # that i need to call for that?


----------



## Dark220

the number to call Sony is 1-800-345-7669 try that and they'll give some ideas.


----------



## Sigiathatch

thank you, i called then and they will fix it free of charge, thanks for that number, now all i need to do is send it in and i only pay shiping and handeling, if you ever have a Disc Read Error on your games call them, they are very nice ( porbably so you don't ue lol) and if they can not determen the problem over the phone they wave all charges except the shipping and handeling. thanks for the #


----------



## Sigiathatch

what i ment in the above i **(probably so you dont SUE lol)***


----------



## gamer21

I bought my PS 2 in December and now it is acting up. It plays regular Playstation games perfectly but for DVD movies and PS 2 games I get disk read error. What can it be? Any suggestions? I am really desperate.


----------



## Tankmeister

*I had the dre on blue discs. Called Sony and they will repair for no charge. Am only out cost to get the unit to them. Thanks for the info.*


----------



## Lance Walker

I own a website that specializes in do-it-yourself home Playstation repair. There are repair guides out there that will show you step-by step what you can do to remedy the situation, including cleaning adjusting AND replacing instructions (including detailed pictures) for your laser. 

IF Sony will fix it for you, that's even better. But the thing is, STILL, to this day, they turn some people down that are out of warranty, regardless of if you've heard otherwise. (Hey, if they can get you for $60-$120 they will at least try to). 

Another point that needs to be made is, if it comes to the point where cleaning will not improve your performance then your Playstation 2 laser is bad. Go ahead and adjust the voltage 12 times a week, sure it may improve your errors and such, but it'll eventually poop out on you and become more of a hassle then its worth. Laser replacement is an even easier procedure and will ensure your PS2 plays like new again.


----------



## Lance Walker

Also, I forgot to mention.... 

I really have to advise against adjusting the white cog wheel. 

These come factory set. Your laser is failing so you adjust a different component to compensate for it.... .. Now, when your laser does fully fail (and it will at some point) you will have a dead laser AND a misaligned CD assembly. 

So you buy a new laser and put it in, but your CD's won't play consistantly again! Instead of 1 problem, you've created 2. IMO, leave that cog wheel alone, attack the problem at its source- the laser. (not the laser hieght/positioning/angle- but the laser itself). All other quickie fixes are only temperary... there will come a point where no adjustment of any kind can save your PS2 laser- then what will you do? You'll have to re-adjust all 42 parts you've tweaked out of spec to get a perfectly good brand new replacement laser to work.


----------



## spdavid

These Links should be more then enough help.

http://db.gamefaqs.com/console/ps2/file/ps2_disc_read_error_a.txt

http://db.gamefaqs.com/console/ps2/file/ps2_disc_read_error.txt

http://s1.cgi.gamefaqs.com/boards/genmessage.asp?board=961&topic=8472334

********

Oh yeah I forgot at this site people call disc read error,
DREs
DRE = Disc Read Error

Thats all you should know hope it helps


----------



## lblackdust

i had the same problem with my PS2 where it couldnt read dvd roms but cd roms worked fine. i opened it up and found my lithium cell had come loose and reattached and everything was fine. try shaking your PS2 and if u here a rattle thats prlly the lithium cell.


----------



## skimpydoo

So can someone please give me the number to call Sony and the exact steps I should go through to get it fixed and how long itll probally take. I to have been having problems with the blue/purple discs. What are the reasons for this problem?


----------



## canuhelpme

ok well i had this problem also except sony refused to do it for free for some reason. OK well i went on google and searched for ps2 disc read error problems or phrases like that and found a awesome forum that says " if you take apart the ps2 and clean the lens with a cotton swap it should be able to run all agmes and/or dvds." Anyways they show a step by step process with that too.


----------



## Tankmeister

*Just got my PS2 back from Sony today. Works great on all discs...dvds too. They replaced the laser and cleaned. Keeping my fingers crossed now. Oh well, comes with 90 day warranty so guess I'll send it back if anything happens.* :up:


----------



## silverorb

I got mine back about half a year ago....no problems since--if anything it boots disks faster now


----------



## skimpydoo

How long did it take Sony to repair n ship it back for you guys??????? and whatd you ship the system in.


----------



## silverorb

i went to the local post office, they had a small box that was less then $3...not sure but i think to ship it the cost was $5--SO overall it was 8 bucks-
the system was returned quite fast...less then 10 days i believe


----------



## shrooom342

Xgamz, What can i say your the man. I was ready to throw my ps2 out the window. Only took like 2 mintues after takeing of the cover. The hardest part was putting the little A## screws back in. Thanks man


----------



## shrooom342

Any one that is having disk read errors look at xgamz post. works very very well


----------



## darkcloudguy

i just got dark cloud 2 for my ps2 and it wont run. that makes it 5/8 games that dont play and the ones that do play only work some times (except dark cloud). it still runs dvd's but it wont run regular ps games
i tried the thickness thing with dark cloud 2 and i compared to dark cloud 1 and they were both the same thickness. i got a lens cleaner and it sayd disc read error for that too. so if im not in my warranty anymore how much will it cost to get it fixed. and how is the best way to fix it myself. i dont want to open it yet but i might try that xgamz guy's thing.
my email is [email protected] 
plz reply


----------



## skimpydoo

hey i just tried the repair thing that xgamz n works perfectly. you just gotta play around with the white dial a bit but it fixed my blue disc read error. but i got a problem as i was putting it back together the metallic strip that connects the reset buttons to the other part of the system came off. it came off on the end opposite of the side that connects to the reset buttons. How do i put it back on?!?


----------



## darkcloudguy

i tried xgamz's way and now all my games load and there ae no disc read errors but my dark cloud 2 still freezes at the same place. i returned my game and got a new one and it still freezes so its not the game . what now xgames whats wrong


----------



## MC_Alz

I find the "GameDoctor" (GameDR) a phenomanal piece of kit to repair your CDs, DVDs and other discs, it somehow repairs all discs and is only £30 from Game and Virgin Megastores. I highly recommend it, it has saved me at least £200 in buying brand new games!


----------



## skimpydoo

i got a problem as i was putting it back together the metallic strip that connects the reset buttons to the other part of the system came off. it came off on the end opposite of the side that connects to the reset buttons. How do i put it back on?!?


----------



## darkcloudguy

i know my cd is fine cuz its brand new and i returned it and got a new 1 just in case. the game freezes in the same spot for both of them and it did on multiple ps2s and 1 was brand new. im planning on taking it to the best buy i baught it at and showing them on 1 of their ps2's if they'll let me but if i get a new 1 ill get it from a different store


----------



## xgamz

You're going to be surprised when you find out how easy this is. Read the instructions all the way through before you attempt the repair just so you'll be familiar with the entire process. First take off the outer cover of you PS2. If you haven't done this before, you will have to remove all the screw covers from the bottom of the unit, both plastic and rubber, these will be the only screws you will have to remove in order to take off the outer cover.



To remove the outer cover, lift up from the rear of the unit and pull towards the front in order to clear the controller jacks and the eject/close buttons. As you remove the outer cover you will notice a small metallic ribbon cable inside the machine leading to the eject/close and reset buttons on the front of the unit, this cable is usually taped to the top of the disc tray. This cable is not a sensitive as it appears; just remove the tape holding the ribbon cable. Once the outer cover is off you need to remove the cover to the disc tray, this will require a rather small phillips screwdriver (I've seen a few that use a standard slotted screw). Now that the tray cover is off, the first thing to do is to clean the laser eye. All you will need is a Q-Tip dipped in alcohol. Just swab the eye a few times and allow it to dry on its own, making sure that no lint was left behind from the Q-Tip.



After the cover is off of the disk tray and the laser has been cleaned you will need to plug the unit back in, (The unit needs to be hooked up to a TV as well to test it while you have it open. You should have a DVD, a game disk with a silver or gold back and one with a purple back in order to fine tune the system to play all three.) It will be necessary to have the unit powered up to perform the repair. Press the eject button so that the tray slides forward exposing the undercarriage. At the back of the unit you should see a small white, geared wheel about the size of a quarter. This little ******* is the cause of all your problems.



This wheel changes the angle in which the disk is held. You will notice that there is a small metal tab that holds the wheel in place. Take a felt-tip marker and mark the point on the wheel that meets the tab. That way you will always know the original position that the wheel was in. Now that the orig. position has been marked, feel free to spin the wheel for a few full rotations in order to see how it changes the angle. It will only alter the angle a few degrees before it goes back to zero, after it reaches the maximum angle it will go back to flat after each full rotation. Once you've toyed with it to see how it works, put the wheel back to the original position that you have marked. Then advance the wheel about 1/8 of a turn and place the disk tray cover back on top of the disk tray. (You will not need to screw the tray cover back down in order to test the machine; you will only need to hold down the cover with your fingers while trying to load/test a disk) Now place a DVD in the tray and press the eject/close button in order to close the tray and load the DVD (hold down the cover as explained above). Wait to see if the DVD loads, you may have to use the browser in order to load each disk you test. If the DVD loads, eject it and load a silver backed disk, if that loads try a purple backed disk. If all three loaded successfully, congratulations you're finished. If not, remove the tray cover, eject the disk and advance the wheel another 1/8 turn and repeat the process. It just a matter of finding an angle that will facilitate the operation of all three types of disks. Once you've found the proper angle and the system is operating to its full potential, close it up and let'er rip. I also do not recommend placing the PS2 on its side once you have fixed it. Although Sony says they recommend it in the owner manual, I have since seen internal Sony documents retracting the statement and attributing many malfunctions to storing and operating the unit on its side. Keep it flat at all times.



Let me know how it goes or if you are having any problems with the instructions. I have fixed dozens of units with "Disk Read Error" and this has always done


----------



## darkcloudguy

hey xgames enough of that same post u've done it like 5 times now and that still doesnt answer my question cuz ive done it and it helped but now im talking about that 1 game (dark cloud 2)
any ideas


----------



## darkcloudguy

i got my dark cloud 2 to work by starting a game without the memory card in and playin up to the point where it froze and it played fine. so i just saved after that cut scene and it was fine. ive played about 10 hours since then and there have been no problems except for the occasional 1 second freeze but all is good. if u have 1 game that freezes u might wana try playin up to the freeze point without a memory card. i dont know why that helped cuz my memory card still works but oh well it's worth a try


----------



## Airhead

Have any of you guys/gals had this problem recently? It just started happening. So far it hasn't happened with the video games, just when attempting to play DVD's is when I get a Disk Read Error. Sony suggested I send the system to my local "warehouse" to get it repaired....For Free. I just pay for the shipping. So far it happened on 2 DVD's. One I recently purchased thru a DVD club and the other I rented. The game system is only a year old and I haven't modified it by adding "chips" or anything like that.

I walked thru the troubleshooting with one of Sony's Tech's, but he couldn't give me a reason other than sending it in to get fixed.

Any suggestions?

Anthony


----------



## LeftÃ¶ver Crk

There is nothing wrong with your game- unless it is severly scratched or has had damage to it. The problem is, is the lens is damaged-or else it has something covering it- such as... a finger print smudge, or dust. Anything like that can mess with yer ps2. you can send it in to SONY and they will clean it, but it's like a 4-6 week wait. Heres what i did, I gingerly- but randomly- poked around inside my ps2 with a Q-tip in where i had estimated the lens would be. I fixed it for a while- but i still get disc read error, and i did it again- now im gonna assume that my way is only temporary. but their are 2 disc readers- so i may have only got the CD one when im aiming for the DVD one. So if yer gonna try and mannualy clean yer game, be careful. Do a google search or something on this. Or else send it in to Sony, if i dont do it this time... i might send it into sony.



Everquest Online Adventures Name:Ghanha-LVL 26 Elven Paladin- Marr's Fist


----------



## colman77

send it in!!!
Shipping isn't that much, and you won't be able to fix much without voiding your warrantee


----------



## Bombertech

works like a charm! 
i just sprayed the inside of the tray slot, the back fan, and the front grill. first try works like a charm. i have had my PS2 ever since it first came out and within the first year it started grinding and given me a disc resd error so i take the air compressor hose and sprayed it out but it really didnt work very well but i just now gave it a cold shot in the tray slot and then turned over the can and used the air. thats all it took. but if this doesnt work do a search on PS2 repair guide its 15 dollars and it says it will fix 95% of all PS2 problems. its worth a shot rather then waiting a freakin month on sony to sit there and tinker with a eyeglass screw driver and glass cleaning swab. do the math.


----------



## 4|\|DR3w

Hi, I've been having a problem with my Playstation 2 for about four days now. Whenever I play Grand Theft Auto 3 (and only when I play Grand Theft Auto 3) after about 5 minutes I get a Disk Reading Error for the game after short clicks followed by a loud grinding noise (when I open the disk tray in the middle of the grinding and close it again, it works fine for about another five minutes). It has never done this been before with this game, or any other game, and I bought GTA3 about a month ago. I've had my PS2 since last summer. So far I've tried cleaning the disk (which was basically new and had no scratches on it in the first place), I used a lens cleaning disk, used a low powered vacuum on the front vent and fan, and just today bought a new copy of GTA3...all still with no avail. I'm not sure what the problem is, although I did leave it on for about 1 hour in the pause menu when I forgot about it. But then I thought, "all these other stores leave the ps2s on for the whole day..." Any way I really need help with this problem! Please! Thank you in advance for whatever help can be given


----------



## IAmLegend

Playstation 2 DRE (Disc Read Error) Solution

Before starting this adventure, make sure you have the serial number(on the back of unit, white sticker with a bar code), the model # (directly to the left of the serial number), and a pen and paper. This may take a few minutes of your time, but only cost you about $10.00 in shipping fees.

Call Sony Information Center (1-800-345-SONY(7669))

Select the Playstation 2 Option, then select 0 to speak to a Sony Representative.

Upon talking with the representative, they will take your name, address, phone number, serial number and model number of unit.

Explain your problem: when you place any disc into your gaming console(ie. PS2 Blue disc, PS2 regular disc, PS1 Disc, DVD, or CD) you receive a "Disc Error Message" at the browser screen.

The representative will then ask you some trouble shooting questions. (Make sure you tell them the correct responses, so then you can forgo any troubleshooting over the phone with him).

These are his questions:
Have you tried the disc on another unit? Yes and they worked fine.

Have you tried cleaning the disc? Yes.

What did you use to clean the disc? A non-abrasive dry cd wipe. The disc were cleaned in straight lines from the center to the edge.

Have you tried cleaning the PS2 Unit? Yes, with a hose attachment to a vacuum you have cleaned all vents. (DO NOT TELL THEM YOU HAVE INTERNALLY CLEANED THE LENS with a lens cleaner disc or otherwise)

After this point the representative should ask you to take down the address to the nearest Sony Service Center, and also give you a ticket number including the Waive Fee option.

He will ask you to package just the unit(no cords, or controllers) into a box along with a letter stating this phone conversation , your name, address, phone #, serial, model # and the Waive Fee option. At this point ask the representative his full name, so that you can properly document the letter for the service technicians(Important for you to have this for your records.) He will also ask you to send the package via active tracking shipping. (UPS, FEDEx, or US Postal)

I was told, the turn around time for fixing the issue would be about 10 to 14 work days. Received mine back in 16 days. This may seem like a long wait but, its warrantied again for another 90 days, and its less money than the $100 charge they have asking to repair the unit.


----------



## 4|\|DR3w

Thank you VERY much for your reply!

Fortunately, though, I have already gone through this method and recieved my Playstation 2 back about a week ago, i guess. And it works fine now! So, again, thank you for your post, and happy gaming to you!


----------



## strtrcr88

just wondering if anybody else had a problem with their PS2. A couple of my disks were severly scratched by the Ps2 after i changed the position from horizontal to vertical. 2 disks were ruined, in the same places. Anyone else gone thru this???


----------



## cwb

I also have had the very annoying Disc Read Error. After 6 months fewer and fewer games were working.
As a result I phoned Sony. 1-800-345-SONY
After a 5 minute phone call they told me to send in my machine, and they will fix it for free, all I have to pay for is shipping, which was $8. And it is between a 15-20 day wait.
You might want to consider this before ripping up the machine and trying to fix it yourself. Because once that warranty seal is broken, they will charge you to fix the problem. Over $100 in Canada. But if you feel confident tearing your machine apart and fiddling with it yourself, go for it, there have been plenty of previous posts on how to open it and what to try out. I prefer to pay a minimum fee and have the professionals look at it.

The place to send it in Canada is:

MTC
4 Cannon Court
Whitby, ONtario
L1N 5V8

If you are from the States, I suggest looking at their website, www.scea.com for the nearest location to get it fixed.
I hope this was somewhat hopeful, because I know the dreaded Disc Read Error is truly a pain in the butt!


----------



## 12heineken

I feel that this needs mention: I've seen a bunch of quick-fixes about scotch tape/labels, angle adjustment, and swabbing the lens. There are other possible reasons why disks wont play, largely due to focus/signal-clarity issues. See the black star-screw in the arm of the single-arm-side of the laser assembly carriage? It looks like a set screw, but it isn't screwed-in all the way. It alters the laser-to-disk angle&distance on the slider-rail. It isn't threadlocked, and is not a very tight fit, therefore susceptible to self-unadjustment. Here's what my problem was/is... the laser assembly is basically a 2-way periscope. Unlike simple CD-units, the laser is at the "end" of the assembly and fires horizontally through a series of optical media, none of which are protected from contamination (nonsealed). The laser goes through its primary lens, then into a slanted lens, then into a prism, which redirects it upward at a 90 deg. angle, into a static magnifier lens, finally into a dynamic focusing lens. Under close inspection, no fewer than 8 surfaces are susceptible to failure by contamination. Go ahead, clean the top lens, as gravity and placement will ensure that it sees the most crud. But if you have a particularly dirty lens, chances are that you have junk on some of the other optical surfaces too...I did. be careful though, my fat-*** Q-tips just cost me 53 bucks (torn ribbon)


----------



## colman77

Ouch, 12Heineken!!

My 2 cents....
1. Call Sony. Give them all the right answers. THey're listed somewhere in this thread. They fix it for you. yay! Even if your warrantee is expired, call them, get really angry, and talk about how there is research (this is key!!) that proves this is a widespread problem that should be fixed for free. I've heard about people who did this, and Sony did fix it at no cost, even though their warrantee was up!
2. Make sure your disks are clean!
3. If all else fails, follow This Guide (www.arstechnica.com)...warning...make sure you've got a tiny screw driver!! some of the screws are very hard to get off if you don't (although I managed with some needlenose pliers)


----------



## 12heineken

Hey, Coleman, I sent SONY an e-mail today that more-or-less conveyed my feelings on such a shoddy product made by such a great company. I expect their tear-soaked appology letter soon. Right.... Anyway, I just wanted to post in this forum, to fearless, careful individuals, that the lens you see when you pop off the drive-lid is not the "laser lens" like you have in a CD player. The whole assembly is an unsealed, focusing periscope with a laser at the back end firing horizontally, and that there are 8 optical surfaces that can be dirty, the most obvious being the one you see. The focusing lens (the one you see on top) is "floating" and is modulated by magnets and electromagnets. One screw secures it to the main assembly. If that screw is removed, then the white lens/electromagnetic module can be carefully lifted up and back to provide better access to the lenses/prizm via the bottom of the main assembly, once the "circuit board" screw is removed. With the focusing lens uprooted, its bottom surface and the top surface of the static magnifying lens can be cleaned. One screw holds the "circuit " board in place. Remove the screw, gently pull up the circuit board (which will come away farther when the focus lens is freed) and the optical surfaces will be accessable to a very thin (medical type) cotton swab. I tried to get a Q-tip in there and ripped the circuit-ribbon going to the laser Those surfaces were dirty. Imagine using a telescope that wasn't sealed. Imagine it being hooked up to a cooling fan, constantly blowing in dirt/smoke/whatever. Imagine thinking that cleaning just one of the many lenses/mirrors will make it work when you can't see through it. If I hadn't ripped the laser ribbon, I'd be jackin' agents inside the matrix right now. If the laser unit's optical pathway were sealed from end-to-end, this wouldn't be a problem. This is why a PS2 works for a little while after the focusing lens is cleaned, but only for a little while.


----------



## colman77

interesting, explains a lot. Why so complicated??
well, for right now i'll feign ignorance, because it works, and chances are i'd do more harm than good if I fooled around any more than I have in there.


----------



## darkcloudguy

what email address do u send sony e-mails @ cuz im real pist
i think i might actually find one of these studies and read them...

and what lesson have we learned from this???? xbox all the way
unless ur a rpg gamer only


----------



## cwb

Well I sent my ps2 in last week to the sony repair shop they suggested...... it cost me $8 shipping, and I got it back in 6 days.... and it's like brand new! The alignment was all out of whack, so they replaced some parts for free even tho my warrantee had been up for 3 years. No more Disc Read Errors.... phew!


----------



## ho-chi-ming

i can remember the game that my ps2 first showed signs of fatigue on. that would be street fighter ex 3. ever since then, one after another, my games fell victim to what u all refer to as D.R.E. i like that, has a nice ring to it. any how, my system was bought during the summer of 2001, i'd say around august. worked great for about a year and then it all started. i can vouche for some of the methods that i've come into contact with because i have tried them and succeeded myself. the white gear works, increased my systems life-span an additional 4-6 months. of course some games took more fiddling with than others but still...... using tape to complete the balance of weight only worked on the only blue back game i had. no success on any other dvd rom. increasing the voltage, well... i think that actually spelled death for my system as i'm sitting here and it isnt even spinning anymore. i even had a mod chip installed which did bring it back to life for about another 2-3 months. but i guess with the ps2, when its time is up, its up. i hope everyone understands that these methods (even sending it sony because i watched 2 of my close friends send their systems away and recieve them only to have the same problem happen in the future) are all temporary. i agree with alot of people, buying another system is foolish cause it will happen to those to. i guess u just have to keep brining your ps2 "back to life", each time getting harder to do, until it ends up like mine...... ruble. i'm sure there are other methods out there and i intend to find them. i read every single post on this site and i'm glad to see that i'm not the only trying to solve this problem. thank u.


----------



## cmpopin

I just wanted to say to the guy who said to put some scotch tape on the disks, YOU ARE AWESOME!!! It worked the second I put the stupid blue disk back in the Playstation 2. I spent $75.00 to get it fixed and the guy couldn't do anything and I put a couple pieces of tape on it and it never made this noise again. I suggest to all that they try this before they send it to sony for repair!!
Chris


----------



## cwb

Hmm I tried the scotch tape on the blue discs.... didn't work for me unfortunately.


----------



## DavidSVT

Can any Body tell me how to strengthen the lasers voltage,because i've tried turnig the little wheel 1/8 of a turn but it does'nt work.my PS2 only plays DVD's and certain gold/clear bottom disc's. 

CAN SOMEONE PLEASE TELL ME HOW TO FIX THAT!


----------



## dude189

here is (TechTV) X-play's guide to fixing disc read errors, very easy to understand, photos of each step.


----------



## DavidSVT

how can if fix my ps2, it only reads one game and all my DVD's 
i already opend it and move the gear but still wont read other games.


CAN SOMEONE PLEASE HELP ME!


----------



## gameboysmom

Many thanks to xgamz. We did exactly as he said and our PS2 games all work again.


----------



## cheryld

We have been fighting with this since Christmas day! I'll begin by saying this is our third playstation 2! After much web research, we took it apart and moved that little white gear. It actually got worse before getting better. (nothing would play!) Anyway I cleaned it out and started adjusting! Long story short I finally tried actually cleaning the lens (and not a extremely gentle cleaning!) I took a q-tip with a good bit (not dripping) bit of rubbing alcohol and rubbed the thing in both a circular and back and forth motion. We had tried a cd lens cleaner (9.95!) it did nothing. After cleaning, I again adjusted our well- adjusted wheel back to the recomended 1/8 clockwise position and tried a game one more time! It loaded right away! But I had been here before so I tried another game and by golly it loaded too! The big test- The new- as yet- non-working Grand theft auto-Vice City! It loaded right away! Put it back together and my 22 and 18 year old sons are very happy and impressed with their mother!! (They said I should pass all this on!)


----------



## scarecat

hi i bought codebreaker version 7.my playstation2 does not read.i was wondering do any one have a problem with this.anyone tell me how to fix it.


----------



## McTimson

scarecat, did you even bother to read this thread? The information you need is probably somewhere in here...


----------



## colman77

Scarecat, "Hi, I bought this game and it doesn't work help me" won't get you much. 
Give us something to work with!!!
"Hi, I bought this game and it doesn't work, I read the thread and I'm still puzzled. My ps2 is a year old, and has started acting up lately. Games with silver bottoms don't work too well sometimes, but otherwise it's fine."

That's what we need!!! More info!! Also, show us that you care enough to spend some time reading the thread!!! I know it's long, but suck it up.


----------



## scarecat

hi i read the before i post my question.i wanted to know wanted anyone else had problem codebreaker version 7 having problem with the playstation2 reading it.i called pelican codebreaker maker no help.


----------



## colman77

If the problem is the disc and not your ps2, then take the disc back to wherever you bought it, have them try it out, and make them exchange it. If you bought it (recently) at any reputable store they should do this for you.


----------



## sleekluxury

Just got a PS2 for X-mas, and i think it's the best system out of the 3, but that may be because it's the only one of the 3 that i actually own.


----------



## darkcloudguy

i havent played my ps2 for a long time cuz all my good games dont work but now i tryied it and erverything worked and loaded really fast. I dont know how leaving it to gather dust could possibly make it any better but its worth a shot. my ps2 will probably go bad after like another week bt oh well. i got hosed.
:up: :down: :up: :down: :down: :up:


----------



## 68wolfie

I am depressed. I get the disk read error. I figure my PS2 is dying, so I go to the store and buy a refurb. Works great for a two days, now it doesn't read disks anymore, same error. I've tried the tape thing and angling the system. Now I stare at my system like some crack addict. I just bought the refurb 2 days ago. Then I run the error through my search engine and see all these people with the same problem. I really want to take both my systems, walk into my EB store, put them on the counter and walk out, never to be a PS2 user again.


----------



## GamerMom

My kids are so thrilled - our PS2 has been so tempermental and alot of games dont work. I was yelling at the kids for scratching them - then nothing with a blue bottem worked. I decided to do some "investigating" and found this site. I tried the tape trick around the 4 edges on top of the disks and THEY ALL WORK. Thanks so much for the tip !!!!:up:


----------



## rpgnrosyndoc

we've got the DRE in the worst way!! I am so glad I found this forum! $ony doesn't care cause we're out of warantee and ours are not just blue games. it's all of them but a select few that we don't really ... well, we'd like the others to run much more.
we've tried the diagnostics on the system and have no idea what it's doing ot not doing but it hasn't seemed to help at all. 
we've cracked the system and it actually made some other games work and some that had been, don't now. hmm..
I will keep perusing and looking for solutions, but one thing we did that I have not seen a post for is running spybot on them. I have spybot - search and destroy and it got at least one game working again. red faction seemed to be the first game to stop working -right from the get-go actually! spybot found 48 problems - i forgot to look at the log to see where they came from before i hit close! ARGH! but son of a gun, if red faction doesn't just work perfectly now!
it only fixed the one game so far. 1 out of 27. go spybot. 
hope it helps someone else as well. spybot is shareware with a donation option.
i have too many games to switch to game cube or x-box, so keep coming with the solutions and suggestions and thanks ahead of time!


----------



## colman77

Wait a sec... What did you tell spybot to scan?? The Red Faction Disk? I'm confused.


----------



## SleepyWeasel

Hey,

Okay, upon reading some of these problems that people have encountered I've gotten a pretty good idea about everything, but I just want to name my problem and see if I can't get some straight forwardness.

So, to start: A few days ago my brother tried to play Smack Down on his PS2 only to find that it would not play and the words "disc read error" came up. So we put in my LOTR: The Return of the King game and found that it worked fine. 

Later the next day I attempted to play my LOTR: The Fellowship of the Rings game, freshly bought and without flaw, only to find it didn't play at all. Now, when I tried GTA: Vice City it wouldn't work either and neither would RotK game that had worked only a day prior. 

So I have to know? What's really up with that? I tried blowing into the disc tray but nothing is happening and my brother, being the idiot he is, has hit it on occasion which surely can't be helping it and all in all nothing is working. We've tried cleaning the CD's but if four games won't work there's got to be something wrong right?

So I ask you now, tell me what I can do because I am in such need to fix that damn thing and I don't think my brother wants to buy a new one, especially not after getting that one from his ex for free  

Help!?

-S.W


----------



## colman77

First things first, If it's still under warranty, SEND IT IN. It's a sure fix, and this other stuff isn't.
Otherwirse, I suggest THIS [arstechnica.com] guide or THIS [techtv.com] guide. They're both basically the same, but I like techTV's methods better. Look 'em both over.
Good luck


----------



## liberty53000

that's exactly what was wrong with my system it wasn't playing 
nba live 2001..but my step dad opened it up and adjusted something that he calls the "pots" he said he made them more sensitive,
and it plays.
unfortunately he made them to sensitive so it won't play anything but sports games,
but he's gonna adjust later today.


----------



## ichi

Ok so I hate my PS2. Well actually I love it I just hate all the problems I have been having with it. My PS2 will play all DVD format games and DVDs, but no purple disks. I have only been able to get it to play one PS1 format game. I got it to play that one by turning the wheel that adjusts the angle of the disk. My PS2 resets the wheel every time I turn off the power though. I got it to play FFV from the anthologies by adujsting the wheel, but I can't get it to play any other PS1 format games that way. I have tried for hours. I guess I will try the tape trick, but if that doesn't work I'm going to throw it in front of a semi.


----------



## Cris_Cr0ss

> _Originally posted by Mike9137:_
> *Hi Smile,
> There is no warranty expiration on this problem. I suggest that you call Sony at 1-800-345-7669. They can give you all the details.
> Oddly enough, the one game that we were having problems with is now working! Good Luck. *


Id still give it a shot maybe you will get a new one. just say that game wasn't loading and it is on your friends.


----------



## FaBoLoUS

i got i think the newest verson pf ps2 i bought it about 2 months ago and the P.O.S. is already giving me disk read error i tryed the cleaning of the lens thing but all it does now is says reading disk...... wtf if u can help it that would b great


----------



## FaBoLoUS

where is this angle disk every1 keeps talkin bout rotating? i dont see it in my ps2


----------



## colman77

If your ps2 is only a few months old...why did you break the seal???? It may be that it's just a defective ps2. See if sony will fix it, even though you've already opened it up.
If Sony says no, then follow the guide below to rotate the white wheel everyone's been talking about. Really, though, harass Sony, because you shouldn't have to do this w/ a 2-month-old ps2!!!
http://www.techtv.com/xplay/features/story/0,24330,3516150,00.html


----------



## JohnnyP89

Does any one know why the new ps2's dont allow games and cheat disks not registered by sony not work if any one knows how to fix that e mail me at [email protected]


----------



## scarecat

hi my codebreaker and game shark don't work either .call codebreaker helpline because of disk read error.they said take back to store and get my money you're out of luck!


----------



## FaBoLoUS

i see on the site u gave me where the white gear is but i dont see it in my sony i dont no why but i cant see it...


----------



## amenard

What number do you call if you have the older version of the [email protected] and you need to get the disc reader replaced. Someone said that sony will pay for it. I need to know how to contact them.


----------



## Couriant

1-800-345-SONY (in USA)

or go to www.us.playstation.com/support.aspx (North America), http://eu.playstation.com/europe/europ_select.jhtml (Europe)

But to be quite honest, you are beter off buying a new one because you will need to ship it (about $20) and then the part and labour (about $50) and a new PlayStation is now $50-$60...

Hold on, if you was meant to write PS2 instead of [email protected] then yes, my PlayStation2 was 2 1/2yrs old and after troubleshooting, they allowed the diagnostic and repair fee to be waived. The only thing you pay is shipping the PlayStation2 to the nearest authorised repair centre (for the north east / east side of USA, it will be in PA). The number above is the number to call. You will need to navigate the menu options to Technical Support.


----------



## ascrites

Getting the dreaded DRE's? (Disk Read Error) Heres what I did.
After taking apart my console, and trying unsuccessfully to align the disk angle wheel, (I could get it to read the disks but had to manually turn alignment wheel to different spots in order for it to work) Heres how I solved the problem. When the disk drive is opened, look for the laser eye. Remove the housing around it (VERY CAREFULLY) you will see the top laser eye. Take a can of compressed air and, (VERY CAREFULLY) clean it with a small blast of air or a q-tip and alcohol. Then, just underneath the top eye, is another laser eye. Again (VERY CAREFULLY) blow some compressed air to clean lower eye. Now, while its still opened, test each type of disk (Blue, ps1 black, music cd, DVD, ps2 dvd silver and gold) if they work then put it all back together. If that does not work, i don't know what will cuase I've tried everything else. GOOD LUCK!!!!!


----------



## colman77

and of course, NEVER try to play games without the disc tray cover on. PS2 lasers CAN blind you.


----------



## StuggyCFC

Hey everyone! I tried to fix my playstation 2 because the laser didnt seem to be working as good as it used to. So a followed the instructions and opened the PSX2 and cleaned the laser, but when a tried to open the disk drive to clean the little wheel thingy. It wont open, i didnt drop it or even touch the drvie before. But now i can even play any thing on it or even get it to work because the disk drive just wont open at all. Any suggestions would be great. Because i dont think a will be able to live much longer not being able to play my PSX2 and buying a new one is a bit too expensive. Thanks


----------



## ps2parts.net

Hello everyone.
I have been involed in thousands of these cases.
The best advice i can give you is bit the bullet and send it to sony.

It could be a number of different things.
Laser dirty, misalignment, laser getting weak, magnet in cd top getting weak, and many more.

You may have to buy alot more parts then you need in order to get this fixed.

So if sony is going to fix it for free..... send it to them.

Jamie snodgrass

http://www.ps2parts.net
http://www.onlineebooks.net
http://www.davidblainestreetmagic.com


----------



## Xaix

Ever do a search on google for what your asking? Or just read a thread or so up?


----------



## colman77

seriously, this whole thread goes in one big circle


----------



## scarecat

my psx2 stop playing dvd and psx 1 games.is it dangerous to open system.thx


----------



## Xaix

Sorry, i should have been more clear. http://www.geocities.com/techboi88/index2.html


----------



## scarecat

hi i waS wondering do any one know if buy refurbish psx2 stop working properly (disk read error) stop playing dvd does it void sony warrenty


----------



## michael_jii

> _Originally posted by GearType2:_
> * nothing beats a new ps2 except a umm... newer ps2? heh  *


nothing beats a ps2 except ummm.. xbox! 

michael


----------



## Couriant

michael, the PS2 and the XBOX are both equal. Both has pros and cons but at the end of the day, both machines are equal.


----------



## michael_jii

yh i spose, ps2 has a wider selection of games, and a better controller, xbox has xbox live, and better graphics, and more multiplayer options,

sorry about my narrowmindedness

michael


----------



## Couriant

quote: xbox has xbox live, and better graphics

PS2 has a internet capability (which is free) and I don't think that the graphics are superior. Both I think are equal on that.

One downfall for XBOX is that they don't have (yet) a great variaty of gmes, like with PS2 they have GTA, Final Fantasy Metal Gear Solid, SOCOM and the like; XBOX only has Halo, which is the only game that I hear from XBOX users. Halo was on the PC first... not an XBOX orginial.. GTA just been released on XBOX, again not XBOX original.. Most of the best games are on the PS2 hands down.


----------



## Servant of Eru

Doesn't Xbox have Killswitch, Max Payne 2, etc. I _know_ it has KotOR which was named RPG of the year. Excellent game. It's going to have Jade Empire, which will be another Xbox exclusive title from Bioware, and looks to be an excellent game. I'm tempted to buy an Xbox just for that. After going through this thread though...I have to say, I'm thinking more and more you'd be better off with an Xbox, or if you're looking for a cheap system, a Gamecube.


----------



## speedo119

smile said:


> Mike9137,
> I have the same problem for my ps2. It has the disk read error on all games (new) that I have. But my games work fine in my friend's ps2. You said that Sony has offered to repair the system no charge, are you still in the warranty period?
> Thanks!


----------



## Couriant

speedo, I'm not sure what your message is about, but I can tell you that SONY repaired my machine at no charge (other than to ship it to them). My machine was 2 years old. Since this is a common issue I think SONY is doing the repair for free because of a design fault.

As for your question in the Title Bar, yes, but it can damage the lens in the long run. Universal CD Cleaners will do the job.


----------



## ghost1

grrrrrrrrrr my ps2 doesnt play any games at all grrrrrrrrrrr  ::bites::

::attack::


----------



## ghost1

and i just bought psi-ops yesterday and i cant play  gerrrrrrrrrrrrr
sooooooooooooooevillllllllllllllllllllllll
ugh
i want to play my new game and this isnt helping!


----------



## Couriant

Ask yourself the following:

1) Does your PS2 play PS1 games?
2) Does your PS2 play PS2 games?
3) Does your PS2 play DVDs?
4) Does your PS2 play audio CDs?

there was a worldwide problem with the Playstation2s where it would stop playing games (my problem was it wouldn't play PS2 games or DVDs) for no reason. SONY should repair it for free.


----------



## DFC

Try this LINK to learn how to take care of your read disk error problem.

It worked for me.


----------



## Rockn

Is you PS2 lying flat or standing up? If I stand mine up I have problems playing some games and DVD movies, lay it flat and never have another problem.


----------



## silverorb

Ignore all the cheap "quick Fixes" they dont work..or at least for long call sony they will have you mail it to them and send you a fixed one--no questions asked--they are VERY aware of the problem, i dont understand why people are not taking advantage of this---new ps2 or putting tape on every cd...hmmmm


----------



## sarah12

I have been having problems with the ps2 not reading the disks it keeps telling me either that it can't read the disk or I need to insert a playstation / playstation2 format disk does anyone kno what that is?


----------



## no1pcfxx

silverorb said:


> Ignore all the cheap "quick Fixes" they dont work..or at least for long call sony they will have you mail it to them and send you a fixed one--no questions asked--they are VERY aware of the problem, i dont understand why people are not taking advantage of this---new ps2 or putting tape on every cd...hmmmm


Does Sony care that my PS2 was purchased over 2 years ago, or that as a PC tech at heart and by trade I could not resist opening it when it first started having DRE to have a look at (and clean) the laser?


----------



## Couriant

No they would care, like I said in my post, but that changes if you did open it up. It would have voided the warranty (well the chance of getting it fixed/replaced) because now they can go and say that you opened it and you could have damaged it.

Sarah12, please check your Private Messages, I will send you a message.


----------



## firewalker1

Mike9137 said:


> Has anyone had this problem: On certain games, particularly "Simpson's Skatebording" the playstation 2 system will not read the disc. Sony has offered to repair the system no charge if I mail it in. Any ideas? Thank You


Yes Mike. You and thousands of others like us. I have learned through the Better Businees Burrough that Sony has a lawsuit against them for this problem. Seems they were told about the problem and refused to fix it before it left their assembly factory and they were charging people for the repairs. therefore resulting in a lawsuit. It isn't a disk problem and if you check the Better Business Burrough web site it will give you a number to call and Sony is suppose to walk you through how to fix the problem fre of charge.
Hope this helps.


----------



## MJohnston

There are two screws located under the expansion bay that control the voltage that is required to spin a CD or DVD. The voltage requirments are different between the two formats. My playstation started giving me disk read errors when playing certain games. Eventually it quit playing every disk I put in including movies. I turned each screw about 8 degrees clockwise. After completing this process my playstation works perfectly once again. Disk read errors are most commonly due to the voltage needing readjusted. It is generally not an issue with the CD or DVD unless you are scratching them up some how. If so you should be able to tell by looking at the CD and be able to tell whether or not it will play.


----------



## zoneout5

If you are getting the disk read error on your ps2 I have found a very easy way to fix it. Most of these issues come from the blue or purple disks that some of the games are on. What I have found is that of you stick a piece of tape one each side of the hole on the top of the game it plays fine. Just make sure that the tape is on the label of the disk. And not covering the center non covered part of the disk. Just four pieces on each side of the hole and it works like a charm. I've tried this on a few of the disk and it worked on all of them. 

So don't go out and buy a new ps2, send it in, or take it apart. Just go out and buy a roll of 1" clear scotch tape, for a couple of bucks.

PS This is not an ad for scotch tape it just happens to be what I used.


----------



## colman77

That's been mentioned several times already. I can't blame you for not reading through all twelve pages of this thread, though 

What everyone has to keep in mind when reading this thread is that there is no consistent solution for every PS2 DRE. There are many causes of the error-- it ranges from faulty lasers to dust. If something works for you, it doesn't mean it's gonna work for everyone. Also, some of the methods mentioned void your warrantee. In light of these two facts, I still maintain the best course of action is to send it in and let Sony figure it out. Unfortunately, that's not always an option, so if you've got fresh ideas, or if you need some help, do some posting.


----------



## Couriant

Well, SONY will repair the machine for free since it was an error on their part. The only thing you pay is the delivery (at least they did with me, and my PS2 was over 2 years old)


----------



## PS2Lover

Been awhile since I been back here, but it's too bad to hear ps2's are still doing this. It's like they are defective or something. Anyways in reguards to "Increasing the voltage in the laser" anyone that trys that has to be careful not to turn it to high. If you turn it to much you could kill the laser easily.


----------



## Couriant

I think it's on the older batch of the PS2s. SONY should have fixed it by now


----------



## FoRmAn58

wen i got my ps2 it was workin fine but that was about 4 yrs ago and now i think its gettin old but i dont kno. I've practically tried everything, i bought a book to repair this but nuthin worked, i was hopin if anyone had the same problem as me or should i just buy a new one.


----------



## colman77

You're posting at the bottom of a 12-page thread... you're obviously not alone in your frustration. This is possibly the longest thread on this forum outside of random/political.

As far as what someone with a broken PS2 should do...
It's practically all been said somewhere in here. It's your job to wade through it... not easy, I know.


----------



## Couriant

in the 4 years have you ever used a cd cleaner?

Also what kind of problem are you having? If you are getting a Disk Read Error, then chances are it's the commmon fault of all old PS2s. As far as I'm aware, SONY were offering warranties on the machines to fix the problem. Try contacting SONY on 1-800-345-SONY and see what they can do for you.

Having said that, a new PS2 (the slimmer version) costs $99-$150 (I thought it was $99). Comes with the network card built in for online play.


----------



## codemastr138

i totaly missed what u guys were talkin about. could some1 email it 2 me or post it here again. What white dial. my e-mail is [email protected]


----------



## Argy

GET AN X-BOX!!!!!!!



no...i didnt expect this reply to be help-ful in any way, shape or form


----------



## colman77

> What white dial.


There's a picture of it on THIS page. It's not easy to get to, it voids your warranty, etc. I'd read the whole tutorial FIRST just so you know what you're getting into.
(that link is http://arstechnica.com/articles/paedia/hardware/ps2.ars/3 for some reason it's not working on my comp)


----------



## Couriant

hey colman. Your link is incorrect or has been highjacked 

codemaster, what exactly do you need assistance with?


----------



## colman77

Looks like my cut and paste skills aren't quite up to snuff...
I pasted the quote into the tag instead of the link! All better now :up:


----------



## codemastr138

well my ps2 doesnt play any disks DVD,purple,or blue. a few days ago i opend it to mess with this white gear that everybody is talking about and it worked fine I played GT4 and kingdom hearts for about 2 hours. But the next morning I tried to play and it wouldnt work. has any1 else had these problems beside me?


----------



## crazyinengla

i am on my 3rd PS2...the 1st one after playin it 4 a yr and a half all of a sudden said disc read error on all my PS2 games....even the fresh 1s outta the package....it wudnt play any DVDs either. the strange thing tho is that it played evry PS1 game i had, and my hole games collection worked fine at my m8s. the second 1 lasted 11 months it started 2 make this grinding noise on evry game i got...it ruiend my san andreas disc by putting smudgy marks on it, dont worry i got garrantee on that (phew) lol (now it may been dirty laser) this second 1 one morn completly went the disc tray wudnt even open so yea got rid of it and now using the new slimline 4 6months its been workin fine lets hope 4 a long time eh guys


----------



## LadySeph

Okay, I've read through this and I've been to troubleshooting and tried the whole 'turning the angle on the white geared wheel' thing--but my ps2 still won't play ps1 black discs. (granted that some of the discs haven't been in the best of my care, but still) I popped in disc 1 of Legend of Dragoon a few weeks ago after trying to change the angle several times, I finally got it to work. But then...I got to disc two!..x.x; And now--it won't even read the b****. My friend's copy of Legend of Dragoon is brand new (they take great care of their cd's) and I borrowed Dance Dance Revolution: Konamix from them as well. They work, but only after me stuggling for about twenty minutes and practically passing out after blowing into the thing! x.x; Can someone help me with this? I'm ready to chuck this #$#@ out of the window. And I'm not! I repeat! I am not sending this in to pay over 100 dollars when it was their fault in the first place for making faulty ps2's. And I'm not really wanting to beg the father figure for a new one when he spent money on this one! x.x; Well, if you can help me, it be great! Okay? 


Light and Love,
LadySeph


----------



## Super-D-38

What version? If it's like my ver. 9, I heard they hooked up the lazer wrong.
put 12 volts to it, and it sould be like 5.. Needless to say, that will "cook" a lazer.

I still have a PS1 for the games that don't like the PS2.. they are like $30 at second hand stores.. 

I don't play mine much, but every game has played... PS1 and 2.. 
OK, a gameshark from ebay didn't work but the newer Ver. 4 one did..

If you can stand it, just wait untill next year and get a PS3..


----------



## Spy Boy

Load your disk and hold the ps2 almost upside down while it loads. Worked the first time I tried it with a blue disk game


----------



## Shorty077

My browser menu only shows on my ps2 slim model. It wont read a disk and spins only after turning it off and on and then quits, any suggestiond???


----------



## Couriant

check your disc for any marks/fingerprints etc and clean accordandly.


----------



## coolguy204

hey Mike9137 you have to clean the laser with a q tip covered in alchhol, u dont really need to turn the gear


----------



## pinrut

My PS2 seems slightly nostalgic, it will play games that it has played before but with anything new, even brand new games, it will display "reading disc..." for about one second then stop completely with no error message. The console is way past it's warranty and is missing a few screws from when the disc tray refused to open so i reckon getting it professionally repaired is out of the question. 
Can anyone offer some advice please? (preferably not including purchasing anything =) ) Thanks.
p.s. this goes for all discs, clear and blue/purple.


----------



## coolguy204

open ur ps2 do it carefully. the silver strip is what opens the disc tray see if that is cut or torn also clean ur laser. this link will help clean laser. read the link to see how to open ur ps2. u really have to read it first or u will srew up ur ps2 even more.put the screwsback exactly where they were.

http://www.neoseeker.com/Articles/Hardware/Guides/ps2diy/


----------



## zetainfernal

anyone having trouble with the blue playonline cd that comes with FF11? here is wat i did: Spray the data (blue) side with CD doctor fluid.WIPE VERY VERY GENTLY WITH CLOTH.then try again.worked for me (note:dont CD doctor it just use the fluid) also might work with other blue disk games but no luck with me only that one worked for me


----------



## roosterpac

This may work for Disc Read Error Too, something to try before voiding the warranty by opening up. Found this from a previous post "Load your disk and hold the ps2 almost upside down while it loads. Worked the first time I tried it with a blue disk game." Don't know how long this will work, but hope it gets me to the PS3 launch.


----------



## roosterpac

This works at least for if one media won't play. Easy to try before sending to Sony or cracking it open.


----------



## coolguy204

no, thanks for asking


----------



## abc45426

When I open my PS2's disk tray it comes out perfectly,but then it starts to grind and I have to push it back in.


----------



## Glorymooncalled

I have a fat ps2, I've had it for about 4 years now i think. The proplem with it is that it will only play cds with blue backs, When i put in a cd that has a white back it says error or something along those lines. Is this something to do with the laser? If so what can i do about it?


----------



## coolguy204

Thats kinda weird because usually the PS2 has rouble reading blue bottomed disks. It should read the white bottomed disks just fine. Make sure that their are no lethal scratches on the disk. Just clean the laser. It should tell you in this link.

http://www.neoseeker.com/Articles/Hardware/Guides/ps2diy/

If you see in the pics that he takes the laser and CD tray out don't do that. Just clean the laser while it is inside the case. And your PS2 will probably not look the same anyways.


----------



## sup2a

if its a "fat" PS2 its most likely a much older model, look on tha back of your PS2s and check th model my "fat" one is SCPH-500002 and my slimline is 700002 games work perfectly on both and ive had the big one for around 6-7 years now! but apparently the older ones have some problems playing the newer faster games and ive heard the upside-down trick when i had my PS1 and it worked so many times but ive never had to use it on my PS2s, the blue bottomed discs are CD and apparently are lighter than the "white" DVDs so they tend to move around a bit....


----------

